# My sona has bad handwriting. :( Anyone ever do this?



## israfur (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey! :]
So I was bored in drivers ed (finished all my work) and I decided to get creative.
I wrote a letter to my fursona telling him how my day was with my right hand. Take note that my right hand happens to be my dominant one.
And so.. With my left hand, I write a letter to myself -through my sona's perspective. I pretend it's my fursona writing to me instead. xD It's not creepy, shut the fuck up.<3












Yeah it actually makes sense that he'd have bad handwriting since he has paws.. Instead of hands with long elegant dainty fingers and such, heh.
Nik is a traveller. Don't hate =3=
How would your sona's handwriting come out like?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

That's not creepy at all. :V
My sona would probably have pretty bad hand writing since I can barely write with my left hand.


----------



## israfur (Oct 22, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> That's not creepy at all. :V
> My sona would probably have pretty bad hand writing since I can barely write with my left hand.


Oh gosh you should so try it and post it. It's actually kind of fun.
Make your red fox tell everyone that he wants a lemon party. No don't. xD

.....and thanks for saying that it's not creepy, it means a lot. I was a little self conscious there. ^^;
Is it legible at least?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 22, 2011)

please note this is neater than I usually write... I write better on a tablet who knew... :C


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh gosh you should so try it and post it. It's actually kind of fun.
> Make your red fox tell everyone that he wants a lemon party. No don't. xD
> 
> .....and thanks for saying that it's not creepy, it means a lot. I was a little self conscious there. ^^;
> Is it legible at least?


Do I want to know what lemon party is?
Yes, I think it is legible? Lol I don't even know what legible means. c:


----------



## israfur (Oct 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> please note this is neater than I usually write... I write better on a tablet who knew... :C



I was able to get most of that, and much lullz was produced ~thank you I so needed that xD
It's like your sona was trying to advertise on channel two or something.
WE DON'T RAEP AND EET PPL CBS CARES, THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTION TO THE FAF


.. I've wondered, are you a northern or southern sergal? Cus it would be kind of rad if you where a random albino one. :O


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> I was able to get most of that, and much lullz was produced ~thank you I so needed that xD
> It's like your sona was trying to advertise on channel two or something.
> WE DON'T RAEP AND EET PPL CBS CARES, THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTION TO THE FAF
> 
> ...



Truth be told she isnt cannon and I made her an arctic sergal






*Pretty much she is an arctic sergal, the blue you see on her palms and skin that is showing is actually a blue given off by the natural antifreeze she has in her body. Many arctic fish on earth have. She has an organ under her stomach that produces 4 different proteins that act as an antifreeze, keeping ice crystals from forming in her blood.

The four different AFGPs or Antifreeze glycoproteins if you want to be technical each have their own purpose in her body. Type I AFP is used by her muscles to stop them from freezing even if she swims. Type I-hyp AFP is used by her blood plasma to keep her internal organs blood vessels from freezing or getting ice in them. Type II AFPs helps type I AFP from bogging down when in severe cold. Type III AFPs works with her kiddies and liver to keep them warm and ice free.

She has 4 small kiddies and a 5 lobed liver all which are important to her survival to keep the impurities out of the food that she eats which can contain heavy minerals that would otherwise damage other animals. With 4 small kidneys it requires less oxygen and less blood to keep them active as opposed to 2 larger ones. Her liver is large and 5 lobed to provide more filtering. 

Type IV AFPs works with all other AFPs to haul overtime should it get super cold and ice begins to form. Her body skin is deep dark green- almost black to absorb the most sun. Her body is covered in translucent penguin-like feathers. They provide warmth, resistance to water, and wind. Being translucent and having such a dense coat she appears white. Her mane keeps her head warm which in turn causes her brain to stay warmer than the rest of her body, this causes her thinking and reasoning ability to stay fast and focused. 

The markings on her body are actually scarification. Because the flesh is so thin there it has the aqua tint of her blood. Her blood also has bioluminescence qualities. If needed she or any other arctic sergal can communicate with flashes of light over great distances or when close and unable to speak. 

They speak generally very little instead relying on their bioluminescence to communicate. This is very effective and can be done in complete silence. Which comes in handy when trying to do a deal and you want no one overhearing.*


----------



## israfur (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh my god >______>
If you made that all on your own I can truly say I've got respect for you. It's not easy making something that badass.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> Oh my god >______>
> If you made that all on your own I can truly say I've got respect for you. It's not easy making something that badass.



the sergals are mick39 on fa but i added my own spin after thinking that there is no polar one. I was like why dont fish freeze to death- ANTIFREEZE IN ANIMALS DOES EXIST. I was shocked, did a lot of grunt work to read up about it and thats why she is the way she is. Also why she differs from other sergals so greatly.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll go ahead and give this a shot as soon as I find a Pencil/Paper and plug in my printer/scanner.


----------



## Onnes (Oct 22, 2011)

I need to hire someone from this thread to help me grade several illegible lab notebooks.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 22, 2011)

Son of a bitch, I forgot to bring a tube of frosting home to practice writing on cakes.  3:<
I'm not sure how Lunar's handwriting would come out.  I mean, she has hooves, but her hands look like human hands.  Unless it's feral.  Then, yeah, writing with her mouth wouldn't go over really well.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 22, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I need to hire someone from this thread to help me grade several illegible lab notebooks.



would that happen to be me? I read shittyneese


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> Hey! :]
> So I was bored in drivers ed (finished all my work) and I decided to get creative.
> I wrote a letter to my fursona telling him how my day was with my right hand. Take note that my right hand happens to be my dominant one.
> And so.. With my left hand, I write a letter to myself -through my sona's perspective. I pretend it's my fursona writing to me instead. xD *It's not creepy, shut the fuck up.*<3



It's not handwriting, either... it's what is called printing or "printwriting", if you prefer.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 23, 2011)

i have a font made out of my handwriting B) i dont need to write notes

have a brownie recipe in yours trulys font


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 23, 2011)

anyone wanna see my true handwriting as if I were taking notes in class?? :> ten points if you can read it


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

Sure!


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 23, 2011)

I do, too!
Also, I want to post my handwriting... later.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Ariosto (Oct 23, 2011)

^ !!!!!!!

Lessee:
1. Dear...
2. ... Your...
3. ... Me...
4. One... Anf.... 

That's all I could read. And I thought mine was uncomprehensible.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 23, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> ^ !!!!!!!
> 
> Lessee:
> 1. Dear...
> ...



Using pen and paper no one but me can read it. My teachers beg me to type out EVERYTHING


----------



## Kihari (Oct 23, 2011)

My fursona writes like a belligerent first-grader.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


>


"BOK BOK BOK SCREECH SCREECH peck peck" is what it says


cause thats chicken scracth


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


>


Dear Fay,
[You're cool]. I envy your [furry] stuff. Maybe me and you can one day team up and take over FaF!

That was my best guess.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


>


holy fuck, all my love


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

My sona must be a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 23, 2011)

DD I wanna what your message said.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> holy fuck, all my love


<3
Needless to say, her handwriting is more legible than my own.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> DD I wanna what your message said.



Dear Fay,
You rock.I envy your toony style. Maybe me and you can one day team up and rule over FA!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

You know, I was thinking, actually handwriting something for the first time in like, over a year felt really theraputic and amazing somehow.

I need more excuses to handwrite things in a fancy ink pen, if I can find my old (fake) gold one.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You know, I was thinking, actually handwriting something for the first time in like, over a year felt really theraputic and amazing somehow.
> 
> I need more excuses to handwrite things in a fancy ink pen, if I can find my old (fake) gold one.


Or you could just give me your handwriting. It is so pretty.

(You can make your own nib and pen out of a large feather you know, it's a very simple cut.)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 23, 2011)

Meh, try bad handwriting in a whole nother language.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 23, 2011)

This sounds like fun, I'm gonna give it a try !

Watch out though, I have a notoriously (like, notorious as fuck) crappy handwriting. And that's in the best of conditions with my right hand ...






Transcript :

(first part) : Hello there, buddy.
What's up ? I'm about to set out on some kind of quest, but I don't know what because you're slacking off instead of writing a story about me

PS : don't forget to make me a total badass

Love, Marneus

(second part) :

Greetings, Marneus.

I'm exceedingly busy with pointless crap at the moment, but I promise I"ll get back to your questo tomorrow. I have loads of ideas !

PS : dragons are already pretty badass so stop complaining 
PPS : I once again apologise for subconsciously making you an Ultramarine rip-off. I only realized later ...

Cheers, Jeremy.

Yay for heart to heart therapy-fuel between my fursona and I, I guess ?


----------



## israfur (Oct 27, 2011)

Kihari said:


> My fursona writes like a belligerent first-grader.


This actually made me lol hard irl


----------



## Seas (Oct 27, 2011)

My sona's handwriting with a pen would be hilariously bad as his species is primarily quadripedal, has claws, and no thumbs (they can rotate the 2 side fingers somewhat, but not much).

Also my scanner is in pieces.


----------



## Ink Stained Rat (Nov 1, 2011)

Calligraphy's handwriting is terrible...






...but her tailwriting is awesome-sauce!


----------

